# I want the feel/sound of a strat but not a strat...



## Daniel Gorman (Sep 21, 2016)

I love the sound of a strat, the A and E strings sound so good for rhythm and bite type of playing. Contrary to what others write, I find strats easy to play... I play in the style of Johnny Marr, Graham Coxon, Bernard Butler so nothing too technical or virtuouso. I like Fruciante's sound too. Trouble is I hate the look of a strat... what are my options? 

is it possible to get that tone and feel out of other styles? A telecaster with strat pickups and a strat neck??? I'd love to have a Sheraton ii body that could sound/play like that? can I move the tail to lengthen the scale? put on a jazzmaster or strat neck? Build a semi-hollowbody (or a more solid shape to look like one) that I can tailor to whatever neck? I'd also love to have a strat style tremolo arm on the 335 as well. 

any thoughts on this would help. thanks


----------



## Daniel Gorman (Sep 21, 2016)

$1 000 000


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Sounds like you gotta accept the look and buckle down, to be honest.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Knaggs severn


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

If you can find a Godin like this one, maybe ?

http://www.godinguitars.com/godinxtsa.html

 
​


----------



## 4Aaron GE (Jul 12, 2009)

At one point, Grassroots (ESP) made a LP style body with a Floyd and SSS pickups. I know where there's one, but I don't remember the price, nor do I know how it'd get to you.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Too close? Available with a trem.
I have a P90 AL, great guitar.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Warmoth Partscaster.

They'll put any configuration of pickups in any of their bodies.
Even the "Gibson style" thats not gibson.

Their les paul style is called regal
PRS style is called VIP
Their wolfgang is called Velosity.

Pick a body, chose 3 single coils, Slap a strat neck on it.
A little soldering, and you're in business.

A strat that's not a strat.

Off the shelf: Ibanez Talman with 3 singles

Electric Guitar Talman - TM330M | Ibanez guitars


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Edwards Sugizo. LP body, 3 Lace single coils. There might be one in Toronto as I sold mine a few years ago locally.


----------



## Ayr Guitars (Oct 24, 2016)

With a little tweaking of the templates, for sure a Tele could be built with strat pickups, neck and trem.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I can get pretty convincing Strat sounds out of my Epiphone Nighthawk. It has the push-pull control that also helps. The only problem is the volume tends to go down a little when you have the control pulled out.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

PRS EG SE, but it is a set neck that feels like a fatter Gibson. It does Strat and more due the HSS


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

davetcan said:


>


Silhouette Special was my first thought too. Great guitar!
My friend Elmer Ferrer endorses music man, here are a couple of his demos


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Tone Chaser said:


> PRS EG SE, but it is a set neck that feels like a fatter Gibson. It does Strat and more due the HSS
> View attachment 62289


Oooo ! That is nice. I sold my Squier CV Strat mostly because of the skinny neck. THIS PRS SE EG is very interesting.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

???


I think the list of guitars that are not a Strat but configured like one is endless. What the OP needs to do is tell us what he wants the guitar to look like, not what he doesn't want it to look like. LOL


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Byrd Guitars


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I played a LE Fender American Standard Telecaster Rosewood Neck on the weekend and it sounded great. The neck pup sounded like a Strat and I believe they are Custom Shop pups. - The tele has a body contour reminiscent of a S style guitar. Decent price, came very close to buying it. They are not easy to find and sell quickly (apparently).


----------



## MS41R8 (Sep 26, 2016)

Alex said:


> I played a LE Fender American Standard Telecaster Rosewood Neck on the weekend and it sounded great. The neck pup sounded like a Strat and I believe they are Custom Shop pups. - The tele has a body contour reminiscent of a S style guitar. Decent price, came very close to buying it. They are not easy to find and sell quickly (apparently).
> 
> View attachment 62321



That's a great looking tele ! I'm usually a maple fretboard guy but something about this one draws me to it .


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

MS41R8 said:


> That's a great looking tele ! I'm usually a maple fretboard guy but something about this one draws me to it .


There is (was) a rosewood neck tele for sale in the emporium - I'm not sure if it has the same specs/pickups as the one I mentioned.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

A tele body made with strat routing (pup/trem), are pretty easily found.
Slap a maple neck on with fingerboard of choice and you are 95% there.


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

The first guitar that came to mind was a PRS 305. Gibson also made a run of SG Standards (not really Standards but they had the batwing and binding) with three single coil pickups. I can't say what they sound like.



MS41R8 said:


> That's a great looking tele ! I'm usually a maple fretboard guy but something about this one draws me to it .


Same here. I would love a Fender w/rosewood neck but the few I tried had that typical Fender C-shaped neck, which I don't like at all.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

PRS Swamp Ash Special. This one has Narrowfield PUs but even the ones with HBs sound great. Oh....and the trem is the best in the business.


----------



## Gavz (Feb 27, 2016)

djmarcelca said:


> Warmoth Partscaster.
> 
> They'll put any configuration of pickups in any of their bodies.
> Even the "Gibson style" thats not gibson.
> ...


+1 on the Talman. Great guitar.

Sent from my SM-G386W


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

The Music Man Silhouette is a very nice guitar - I have one in black and it is a quality instrument - but it does not 'feel' like a Strat. The neck is very different from my Strat necks. It is a narrower neck and not as wide - I prefer Strat necks. However you can get some nice Strat like tones out of the Music Man.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Oh. This is easy. I'm not sure if you'd have any luck getting it, but maybe give Steve Morse a shout to make a deal. You never know...heh heh

The Frankenstein. Tele Body and Strat neck. Plus assorted garage parts and pieces. Hell, it even comes with a built in pick holder. Just in case.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Frank Marino did the same thing to an SG, I think it's a great idea:












surprised Gibson don't do a Frank Marino sig SG


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

MS41R8 said:


> That's a great looking tele ! I'm usually a maple fretboard guy but something about this one draws me to it .


I'm normally a maple guy too, but those all rosewood necks are magical. So slick.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

MS41R8 said:


> That's a great looking tele ! I'm usually a maple fretboard guy but something about this one draws me to it .


There are 3 of that model at Guitar Center Buffalo (Tonawanda). There is a President's Weekend coupon that provides a 15% discount. They won't ship though (I tried...).


----------

